# My first Stainless Steel set



## PrincessinAK (Jul 15, 2005)

I won this beautiful set last month, finally got it last week. It's really nice and I think I got a good deal on it, even though it's not as solid and heavy as the $200 13pc set at costco  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=46277&item=4388978508

Now to replace my silverware...Does anyone have a suggestion what brand of stainless steel flatware to buy? 

TIA


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats on your new cookware! I hope you get a lot of use out of it    Let us know how you like it.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 18, 2005)

If you're not concerned about how fancy it is, DH and I bought two sets of Martha Stewart silverware (enough for 8 settngs) at Kmart a couple of years ago and love it.  It's solid, heavy but not too heavy and couldn't be easier ot take care of.  It still looks great, too, and we use it all the time.  She has several different styles so I'm sure you could find one that fits your taste.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2005)

We bought our ss flatware at an Oneida outlet store.  They have 3-4 different weights of flatware.  The lighter weight sets were too flimsy for our liking so we ended up with one of the heavier grades.  Prices go up with the weight as you can imagine.


----------



## mugsy27 (Jul 18, 2005)

i have always been curious about stainless steel, what is the big advantage?  i always buy what ever is cheapest from Target, and have never had any probs.

is it easier to take care of?  is it machine washable?  is it that much easier to cook with?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2005)

Quality SS cookware is combined with other metals to make it a top performer as it does not perform well on its own.

Plain SS heats up with hot spots that will cause burning of the food in the pan. To combat this, manufacturers will sandwich a thin layer of either aluminum or copper between two layers of SS. As these other two metals are excellent conductors of heat, the resulting pan provides steadier and more even heat to the cooking surface.

The layered aluminum or copper can be applied in a couple of different ways. First, as a tri-ply material that is used to make the entire pan or, second, as a disk attached to the bottom of the pan where the heat is applied.

These are the basics, individual makers may vary the combination.

You can get decent SS cookware from Walmart. I have a 12-quart SS Tramontina stockpot with a sandwiched disk on the bottom that performs well.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jul 18, 2005)

Princes, use in good health, may you cook many feasts of celebration!

The bigest advantage to SS cookware is it reacts with very few foods.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm so jealous!!!!!  I love my hard anodized Calphalon but I would love some stainless steel pieces.  Love all the pieces!


----------



## cats (Jul 27, 2005)

For silverware, I would definitely recommend getting stainless designated 18/10. Anything of lesser quality will pit/stain and or even develop rust spots. Not recommending any particular brand name, just the designation of 18/10. More costly, but will last forever.


----------



## EEstrada (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats on your ss! I to am new to SS. I have a 7-ply 10 piece set. Pricey, but well worth it. Most of my cooking had been on cheapy $10 pans. Man what a difference! Only thing is, of course normal staining, which will easily be taken care of by using Barkeepers Friend SS cleaner.


----------

